# "Irodiada" accent



## metaphrastes

Salut!

How should be stressed the biblical name "Irodiada"? It is the name of the wife of King Herodes Antipas (Irod Antipas), and it appears six times throughout the New Testament. If one follows the Greek, the stress would be "I-ro-di-á-da", but I am not sure if Romanian would follow Greek stressing so closely.

In the case the first "a" is actually stressed, for my work it makes difference if it will be spelled as a separate syllable - "I-ro-di-á-da", as above - or making a diptongue with the previous "i" - that is, "I-ro-diá-da", as it commonly happens in Romanian phonetics. My guess would be the last one, but in lack of sources, I am at loss.

Thanks a lot, mulţumesc!


----------



## irinet

metaphrastes said:


> How should be stressed the biblical name "Irodiada"? It is the name of the wife of King Herodes Antipas (Irod Antipas), and it appears six times throughout the New Testament. If one follows the Greek, the stress would be "I-ro-di-á-da", but I am not sure if Romanian would follow Greek stressing so closely.


Olá!
If we think of two other collective suffixes from Romanian than can be splitted in 2 like, '-ți-e' in 'porție', 'rație' (ra-ți-e), and in 3 like '-ți-u-ne' in 'națiune' (na-ți-u-ne), 'porțiune', _then we can split 'I-ro-di-á-da' in 5 syllables._ We also have 'o-lim-pi-á-da', 'bal-ca-ni-á-da'. But also 'ple-iá-dă' which looks different.

De nada,


----------



## metaphrastes

Mulțumesc foarte mult, Irinet!

The examples you gave are indeed helpful, mostly "olimpiáda" and "balcaniáda" too, which seems to be coined after the former.
Then, if you says it "sounds" Romanian enough, I will follow your suggestion. Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

This is the correct form: "I-ro-di-á-da".

f.


----------



## metaphrastes

farscape said:


> This is the correct form: "I-ro-di-á-da".



Mulțumesc.


----------

